# Penciler my father the day he died but draw 10 years to the day before.



## Dalia (Sep 25, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I tell you my paranormal experience
My mother is Iroquois his father and Quebec of her mother, her gifts transmise me if you can call it that.

I lost my father, I miss a lot ... my story is that I draw then I made a portrait of my father ten years before his death and the portrait resembled my father the day he died to date to day.
Well, that's my mother to found this portrait in a box after his death everything was the same, he was wearing his blue pyjamas he had at the time and her necklace with christophe saint. that he did'nt have at the time i draw him.
When I did this portrait I could see that it was not like my father, but I could not change either the portrait my father was much larger than the day he died, my father loved not this portrait.


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 25, 2016)

I believe you. There is more to life than we can see. I lost a brother and soon after saw his name on a credit card on a Mastercard commercial, Karl Malden was holding it. His name is not common and our last name very rare, I have only seen it elsewhere a few times in my life. 

Once I had a muscle spasms in my left chest muscle (pecs), never happened before and it wouldn't stop. Early the next morning my mother called to say my other brother just dropped dead of a heart attack.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 26, 2016)

It's a premonition, which means that perhaps everything is written in advance?


----------

